# A few insects and such....



## Fingolfin (Sep 13, 2008)

Went blackberry picking today, and took some pics of local bugs. I missed the one snake I found. This is in Langley, BC, Canada.

Local garden spider, don't know the name. 






The blackberries weren't very great this year due to the not so warm summer






Flipped a log over and this guy was there






Wandering on a rock






Some sort of wasp like creature






Thats all, sorry for not very exciting pics....


----------

